# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم دانشگاه میتونم کام

## ُSaraSw

سلام ببخشید با رتبه 4500 منطقه 2 ریاضی کامپیوتر کجا میتونم قبول بشم؟
میشه کمک کند

----------

